# New jars



## Kheidecker (Mar 11, 2020)

Picked up a couple new jars today the half-pint lightning clear and a ball perfect Mason. Still trying to decide which color this perfect Mason is there's like three different styles of Amber in the red book haven't had a chance to early research it yet


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 11, 2020)

Amber jar had never been displayed still had food gunk in it and I'm still haven't gotten it clean yet .try again. Jar has some amazing swirls


----------



## coreya (Mar 11, 2020)

*Will love to see the ball cleaned up*, almost looks like it was nuked as there is no record of that color for that style of jar and as it sits has that sickly brown color common of nuked jars.


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 11, 2020)

Better pics. What does Post 1922 glass tend to turn this color after nuked.. seeing a lot of perfect Masons never seen one with so many swirls


----------



## coreya (Mar 12, 2020)

Early glass was decolorized using manganese which when exposed to radiation ( be it sun or artificial ) will turn varying degrees of purple, later glass that was decolorized with selenium will turn a sickly straw or brown color. The intensity of the change depends on many factors including strength of exposure and length of exposure. Here is a site that explains it. 
clear to purple
another good one


----------



## yacorie (Mar 12, 2020)

I agree with Coreya that this looks nuked. The swirls could be from being buried as opposed to other colors in the glass.  I have found quite a few jars with swirls like that out of the ground


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 12, 2020)

Probley Worth 5$


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 12, 2020)

Would all nuked jars be that color from that era???


----------



## ajohn (Mar 12, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Would all nuked jars be that color from that era???


Yup. Manufactures were forced to use a different clarifier because the manganese supply was cut off during the great war.


----------



## ajohn (Mar 12, 2020)

…..Cool jar though! Definitely has the buried in the ground look. Kinda wondering if it was nuked before or after it buried?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 12, 2020)

It was probably nuked recently as I don't think that knowledge existed prior to the jar getting buried in the ground.  I'd figure somebody thought they'd have a better chance of selling it if it were a color instead of just ground-stained.  This jar is actually a reworked Drey mold - see RB# 285 - and valued at $15-$20.   Marginally worth having it tumbled.


----------

